# Layer of film



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Heres my dilemma. I have a 2G traditional glass fish bowl type thing that I keep my betta in at college. He is blowing bubbles like a storm and has quite the personality. 
The water here is crap and at first I thought it was the water causing this film on the top then I switched to bottled water and it still has occured. When you stir it it breaks up a bit and will sink down. The bowl is not covered so I am thinking it may be something in the air. Maybe hairspray floating over? (my 2 tanks at home are in my bathroom though and do not have a film) I remember a post way back when someone mentioned the same thing but no solution. 
Betta is healthy and happy but the film is gross. The temp is kept at room, which unfortunately is 60ish because the roomates wont turn on the heat unless I turn the space heater on. He only eats bloodworms and refuses pellets but the BW have never done that to other tanks or bowls. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Linzee (Oct 10, 2005)

Im having the same problem but not until recently I have a 5 gallion tank and a filter in it i usually change the filter after the second partial water change. I have been getting film at the top also I thought it was dust build up or something this is my second betta and it didn't happen to the first one. I keep the tank in the kitchen.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Maybe try putting an airstone in there? I have had problems with a film before and the agitation that the airstone provided was sufficient to dispel the film.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

quit drooling over the bowl! that'll stop it


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Try dragging a paper towel across the surface of the water.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Lydia~ I'm having this film problem as well, and I was just wondering where can you find an airstone? I've heard of them but dont think my lfs has them, I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Alisha said:


> Lydia~ I'm having this film problem as well, and I was just wondering where can you find an airstone? I've heard of them but dont think my lfs has them, I'm not 100% sure though.


My LFS has them in with the heater and filtration supplies


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh okay, thanks, I will have to double check next time I go in.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Your LFS probably has them. Mine keeps the air pumps with the gravel vacs and filters, and keeps the actual airstones and tubing with the thermometers and heaters. Hope you can find them 


Lol Mpro :lol:


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

the film is an accumulation of protein.
you'll need a constant way to agitate the surface for it to go away.
ahem.... airstone.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I have had this film in the bowl and in the tank. Even the filter flow doesn't break it up so I assume an airstone is the only way to fix it. I think its just a "betta thing", and I think its always worse after they blow bubblenests which mine does constantly.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Does this layer of film almost look like a layer of soap or oil (like it has different colors like an oil spill on the ground)? I think this is the same problem that I'm having, and I want to try these solutions.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I only get it on the one bowl, but the tanks dont get it. The film on my bowl looks more whitish, and it breaks up into little tiny pieces if you try to stir it up or disolve it. I think it's cause from all the dust in my room.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Did anyone try dragging a paper towel across the surface? My post above seem's to have been missed. I'm not kidding... It's not a perfect solution, but it will help! The oily film will adhere to the paper towel.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I will have to try that Ron V. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Do you know what the oily film is though? I'd rather just eliminate the source rather than keep dragging a towel over it. Although I'm going to do that in the meantime.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The paper towel thing worked. Its not oily its thick like well if a paper towel dissolved on the top.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Floating a piece of plain paper on the top of the water for just one second and snatching it up will grab it also. I haven't tried a paper towel before but hey maybe its better than paper! I'll try it next time. 

If the layer is protein, is that what those protein skimmers that are used in saltwater do? Just curious, salt water tanks are like a big mystery to me :shock:


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Lexus: That's exactly what the film on mine is like, and if you stir it around or break it up, it looks like little pieces of toilet paper. It's strange, but like I said I think it is caused by the collosal amount of dust in my room.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Hmm...a two gal? Are you doing full or partial water changes on it? I had this happening to one of my tanks before. It's not a light oil that the airstone will be able to break up, it's like a thick layer, kind of whitish. I had an airstone in the tank and that worked near the stone, but on the other side of the tank it did nothing exept put strange looking "ripples" in whatever the stuff was. I took down the whole tank, cleaned everything out and refilled it. The stuff hasn't come back since and it's not in any of my other tanks. I never did figure out what the stuff was though.


----------



## Linzee (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for everyones great ideas it should help but the paper towel thing doesn't seem like a good idea i would thing that having a paper towel in the water might leave chemicals in the water not sure. Im going to look for that airstone.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

It works but the film arrives over the weekend when Im not here its strange


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I've always just assumed the film is probably dust or dirt, because I normally get it to. I just do a water change everytime it appears.


----------



## m_snider (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tiny Bubbles...("film" on water)*

I am new to this forum, however; if I understand the problem correctly, it is that a "film" of tiny bubbles continually collects at the surface of your bettas bowl (or tank)? If this is your situation, I do believe that your fish is displaying it's desire to spawn. (That is, if your betta is one of the "pretty ones"--with long flowing fins--a.k.a. a male.)


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

No, I know about the bubbles and he constantly does this happy little boy I must sat. It is just plain film, that breaks apart when touched. It looked like when you leave soup broth out and it gets that nasty layer on it.

Anyways... I am home for winter break and am using my well water that is used in the bigger tanks and there is no film I am thinking it is the atmosphere in my college house. Since I tried bottled and city water.


----------

